# January Stock Competition Entries!



## Joe Blow (3 January 2006)

Because the 31st of the month in December fell a full two days before the next market open, I decided to bend the rules this once and let some latecomers into the competition. See, I am a merciful administrator!  

The January competition is being Sponsored by Otrader. If you haven't already had a look at their portfolio management software, be sure to pay them a visit  now at www.otrader.com.au! 

Please check your entries and let me know in this thread if I have made any mistakes!

Keep track of the competition leaderboard here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/stocktip.php

Good luck everyone!


----------



## chicken (4 January 2006)

Come on you fellas..pick some decent stocks...SBM up 20.5%....in 2 trading days..whoooosh.....


----------



## doctorj (4 January 2006)

I reckon I might have your number this month.


----------



## chicken (5 January 2006)

doctorj said:
			
		

> I reckon I might have your number this month.



Doc..I hope so because gets boring at the top..I see happy having a good day...great to see that...Cheers and Happy prosperous new year


----------



## son of baglimit (5 January 2006)

FRE hasnt even started this month - you folks are so gung ho.

and my current pet project CEO might just out do everyone - but expecting more later in the year.


----------



## son of baglimit (12 January 2006)

and as FRE blows the competitors away....................


----------



## The Barbarian Investor (13 January 2006)

C'mon still many days to go


----------



## son of baglimit (15 January 2006)

very true - but FRE's big week is this coming week - not last week


----------



## happytrader (15 January 2006)

Hi Baglimit

Just out of curiousity. May I ask how many of ASF's monthly tipping competitions have you placed in? Can't remember a month out of the last 3 so far when I haven't seen you in front at one time or another.

Cheers
Happytrader


----------



## son of baglimit (15 January 2006)

OK happy - you made me look........
1st entered jan 05.

2 x 1st
1 x 2nd,3rd,4th,5th,7th,8th
and the rest i wouldnt bother with.


----------



## doctorj (16 January 2006)

Still quietly confident down here...


----------



## GreatPig (19 January 2006)

Sheesh... IOH down 53% since the start of the month 

Just as well I never buy the stocks I pick for the comp 

GP


----------



## happytrader (19 January 2006)

son of baglimit said:
			
		

> OK happy - you made me look........
> 1st entered jan 05.
> 
> 2 x 1st
> ...




Thanks for that baglimit. You're selections would appear to be well worth a monthly punt. 

Cheers
Happytrader


----------



## son of baglimit (20 January 2006)

oooo - another worshipper - make room fleeta.

hey folks this aint a ramp, just news for happytrader - keep an eye on ceo.


----------



## dutchie (21 January 2006)

SOB - 88% to date - not shabby. (might crack 100% before end of month)

I'd be happy with one of these each year let alone each month.

One third of selections above 9% gain to date - certainly some stock picking talent in this forum.


----------



## son of baglimit (24 January 2006)

cmon - surely there are some challengers out there


----------



## happytrader (24 January 2006)

Hi Baglimit

Thanks very much for that. By the way no need for disclaimers here, I know what a stop loss is for. 

Cheers
Happytrader


----------



## son of baglimit (24 January 2006)

and sometimes stop loss strategies are redundant...............


----------



## doctorj (24 January 2006)

son of baglimit said:
			
		

> cmon - surely there are some challengers out there




Still quietly confident down here.  Timing my run for about Friday.


----------



## son of baglimit (25 January 2006)

drj - whats you interest in ceo ?


----------



## doctorj (25 January 2006)

Have I mentioned CEO somewhere have I?  Been much happier with CRL! Only have got a little parcel of CEO.


----------



## son of baglimit (25 January 2006)

cmon you lot - now i'm getting impatient - catch me please


----------



## brerwallabi (26 January 2006)

son of baglimit said:
			
		

> cmon you lot - now i'm getting impatient - catch me please




 Ok Baglimit almost last to second and two days still to go he he.


----------



## brerwallabi (27 January 2006)

Ggggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## son of baglimit (31 January 2006)

well this is it - unless FRE holders start leaping from buildings or other holders get amazing gains it looks like another win for ol baggy. 

what is it with you lot - pick something decent will ya


----------



## Bobby (31 January 2006)

Well all would agree your good ! .
I think I'll be the first to congratulate you Sir, great win !.
And your secret is ? please??  

Best Wishes Bob.


----------



## Joe Blow (1 February 2006)

Well allow me to offer my hearty congratulations to son of baglimit and chicken who have taken out first and second place in January's competition!   

son of baglimit never looked troubled by the competition on FRE and finished the month with an extremely impressive 91.11% return! chicken nudged his way into second place in the final few days of the competition on SBM with a 30.77% return over the month! Rounding out the top five were powwww, Bobby and brerwallabi on IGR, BMX and AUZ with returns of 27.59%, 25% and 17.65% respectively!

Well done to all those who finished the month in positive territory... and to those who didn't... better luck next month!   

son of baglimit and chicken, please PM me regarding your prizes!

Here are the final results for January:


----------



## Fleeta (1 February 2006)

Well done Baglimit, you've got the knack that's for sure...hope you win it in February too!!


----------



## dutchie (1 February 2006)

congrats to SOB and all those in the green.
2+% per month = 24+% per annum - very acceptable!

Good luck in Feb.


----------



## doctorj (1 February 2006)

My hat goes off to the very worth winners!  Well done SOB.

Unfortunately a damaged drill that was dropped when they tried to retreive it from the bottom of Eagle conspired against me.  They've successfully plugged a few metres above the obstruction and have sidetracked without major drama.  Should have wireline logs from SGT and the vertical portion of Eagle this week now.


----------



## Dan_ (1 February 2006)

Well done son of baglimit…..how long until your black box software is out?


----------



## michael_selway (1 February 2006)

Joe Blow said:
			
		

> Well allow me to offer my hearty congratulations to son of baglimit and chicken who have taken out first and second place in January's competition!
> 
> son of baglimit never looked troubled by the competition on FRE and finished the month with an extremely impressive 91.11% return! chicken nudged his way into second place in the final few days of the competition on SBM with a 30.77% return over the month! Rounding out the top five were powwww, Bobby and brerwallabi on IGR, BMX and AUZ with returns of 27.59%, 25% and 17.65% respectively!
> 
> ...




Is there a prize for the wooden spoon?


----------



## son of baglimit (1 February 2006)

and thanks for the kind words joe & others - as yet i cant think of the worthy recipients of my prize this month - i'll let ya know.

as always, who needs the cash when ya holdings are GOING THRU THE ROOF.

"SIMON, TAHITI"


----------



## michael_selway (2 February 2006)

son of baglimit said:
			
		

> and thanks for the kind words joe & others - as yet i cant think of the worthy recipients of my prize this month - i'll let ya know.
> 
> as always, who needs the cash when ya holdings are GOING THRU THE ROOF.
> 
> "SIMON, TAHITI"




wow nice

btw how did u know FRE was going to go up so much?

also what are u "holding"?

thx

MS


----------



## yogi-in-oz (2 February 2006)

..... nice work son-of-baglimit and chicken ..... !~!

hapy trading all

    yogi


----------



## son of baglimit (2 February 2006)

MS - read up on FRE ann's for december - blind freddie coulda seen it.....EASY


----------

